# BP MS 150 Houston to Austin



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

I am thinking of doing the Houston to Austin ride on my fixed gear this year.
I have been riding for years now but fairly new with the fixed. I have been exclusively training fixed and intent to do so until the ride. My worry is that the second has some rollers going to Austin. My concern is the downhills since they arent any serious rollers around me to practice. I do have a flip flop hub and could do the second day on the single speed but think it would feel better doing it all fixed.
Has anyone done this ride fixed? 
Any advices . My gearing is 46/16 and thinking of going to a 17 small but could help. The first day is fairly flat.
Am I crazy for thinking of doing this? I already posted this in the Fixed/SS already, hoping to get better answers form people in Houston who may have done this or familar with the ride.
Thank you all


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a friend that did the first day on his fixie. Let me ask him what he did (he didn't do the second day).


----------



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

Thank you; that will help a lot


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Need a team? Definitely do ss on day 2.


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a friend who does it every year. He loves it and rides a commuer bike I think.

I may consider joining this yr.


----------



## AHP (Feb 14, 2012)

I am a bit nervous and excited. 
I just picked up Road Riding 2 weeks ago after not riding for 15 years; I am training up for the BP MS 150 by riding everyday from 5-20miles. I am hoping to be able to ride 40-50miles by the time it starts. 

I was told it was a blast and I had to do it. That's all I needed to sign up. 

Any helpful advice would be great.


----------



## alpha_bravo (Dec 24, 2008)

AHP said:


> I am a bit nervous and excited.
> I just picked up Road Riding 2 weeks ago after not riding for 15 years; I am training up for the BP MS 150 by riding everyday from 5-20miles. I am hoping to be able to ride 40-50miles by the time it starts.
> 
> I was told it was a blast and I had to do it. That's all I needed to sign up.
> ...


You've got the right idea. Saddle time is the name of the game, it's the only way you'll be comfortable, and comfort is 90% of what it takes to make it to the end. Certain issues may not appear until after 50 or 60 miles in the saddle, so I would try and at least complete a couple of 60 or 70 mile rides before the event. Also don't forget to link a couple of long rides back to back. Glad you're taking part in it this year!


----------



## AHP (Feb 14, 2012)

At the moment the only issues I am having is my butt. 
I got a Specialized Secteur Elite Compact 2012 and so far its great but the standard set is a pain. 
After putting about 50+miles on it I feel the pain is going away. 

My question is this should I be looking into a new saddle? And... will my LBS (Bike Barn in Katy, but I am thinking about Bicycle World on Memorial) allow me to try out saddles till I find the one I like? So I hear you have to put about 30miles on a saddle to really feel if it is going to work for you. 

Maybe this weekend I will try a 35m ride around the Memorial-Katy Area.


----------



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

Peanya said:


> Need a team? Definitely do ss on day 2.


I signed to ride with my job with Team Texas Children's hospital. a couple years ago I rode with Team dream of Mattress Firm and it was a good team to ride for.


----------



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

Just keep riding more and it will get easier.
I dont think Bikebarn will let you try out a saddle tough unless they have spares. Saddles are personal you may need to try a few before you find the one you like. I can highly recommend the Specialized Toupe or Romin. 
Go to the LBS and have them measure your sit bones to find the right width for you.
I know Competitive Cyclist used to have this program where you can try out 5 saddles. Check it out online i dont know if the still offer it.


----------



## alpha_bravo (Dec 24, 2008)

Rastaman said:


> Just keep riding more and it will get easier.
> I dont think Bikebarn will let you try out a saddle tough unless they have spares. Saddles are personal you may need to try a few before you find the one you like. I can highly recommend the Specialized Toupe or Romin.
> Go to the LBS and have them measure your sit bones to find the right width for you.
> I know Competitive Cyclist used to have this program where you can try out 5 saddles. Check it out online i dont know if the still offer it.


Bike Barn does have the Fizik test saddle program. Basically you put down a $100 deposit, try it out for a week, if you like it the money is deducted from the cost of a new saddle. If you don't the cash is refunded once you bring it back. The bad news is you only have three options to choose from - Alliante, Antares, and Arione. If you don't fit into one of those three you're SOL. Special models like the Arione CX and TT aren't available.

The competitive cyclist program is a very good one as well. Their big advantage is that you can try out very different types of saddles and find the one you like. However keep in mind installation and proper leveling can make a big difference in fit as well. Also, saddles with different heights may necessitate making changes in seat post to compensate which may not always be easy for a new rider. Sometimes it helps to have that second set of eyes until you find what you really like.


----------



## alpha_bravo (Dec 24, 2008)

AHP said:


> At the moment the only issues I am having is my butt.
> I got a Specialized Secteur Elite Compact 2012 and so far its great but the standard set is a pain.
> After putting about 50+miles on it I feel the pain is going away.
> 
> ...


Rastaman is right, just give it time before jumping to switch saddles. You're still new to the sport, so it will take some time for your sit bones to toughen up a bit and get used to being on the saddle for extended amounts of time. 

Keep lengthening the distance you're riding bit by bit and things will get better for sure.


----------



## AHP (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok. I will hold off on getting a saddle until my bones and muscles get built up a bit more. 

I was told that when I do descide to purchase a new saddle, "Don't go cheap".


----------



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

That is right dont go cheap on contact points: saddle, shorts or bibs and shoes.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

AHP said:


> Ok. I will hold off on getting a saddle until my bones and muscles get built up a bit more.
> 
> I was told that when I do descide to purchase a new saddle, "Don't go cheap".


The LBS should have done a basic fitting for you when you bought the bike to get you as near as possible to the correct position. This is your starting point. Go online and hunt for fit calculators or proper fitting. There are tons of articles and videos out there. Competitive Cyclist.com comes to mind. Keep in mind that these are general guidelines and every persons body is a little different so you may have to tweak your settings multiple times. 

Make small adjustments, 1 or 2 mm's at a time, then go ride it for at least a week or two and compare the sensations and how you feel. Another small adjustment, ride, compare. Repeat. It is a process. The more you ride the more your body will adapt and will gain a certain amount of flexibility which may cause you to want to further tweak your position. You are experiencing this right now. The more you ride the less discomfort you feel in your bum. Your body is adapting. They key is WHEN do you begin to feel the discomfort? If it is almost right away or in the first few miles, you've got a fit or position problem. If you can ride for a couple hours or 20 miles before feeling discomfort, you're on the right track, you're close to your optimal position. That said, with distance/endurance riding, discomfort is inevitable. It's part of it. There is however a difference between discomfort and pain. If you're experiencing significant pain, you've got an issue. 

The key thing is to educate yourself first, then take accurate measurements of your current set up and record them. Record all of the changes you make, basically create a bike fit diary. Take notes on how your adjustment feels compared to the previous position. My last new bike took nearly a year of riding and tweaking to get just right. Now that I have that position figured out, I have it recorded and can apply it to new or different bikes as a starting point. 

And I'm sure you've heard this before: Just because it is expensive or costs more doesn't mean it is better. Saddles are very personal. I thought I had found the perfect saddle until I rode my friend's bike. Didn't even know how wrong I was. It was a middle range priced saddle and I love it so much I went out and bought an extra just in case anything happens to the one I have. Comfort is key to becoming a better cyclist but you've got work at finding that perfect position. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Peanya said:


> Need a team? Definitely do ss on day 2.


Yea, that's what I heard back. No fixie. He rode the first day on the ss.

BTW, I had my butt measured for my seat. Spent a buttload of money (har har har) on mine, but it makes all the difference. I still need to get in to my LBS to get properly fitted, but time just isn't allowing it.


----------

